# BAMA vs UGA (its on now)



## kevina (Sep 20, 2008)

both teams coming in undefeated. Ought to be a good one.

ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## Otis (Sep 20, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE!!!!!*


Hey, where we all meeting up to watch the game?


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 20, 2008)

Is college gameday gonna be in Athens??


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 20, 2008)

Bama Better Bring Their A Game !!!!! Don't Think They Will Score That Many Points Aginst Us !!!!!!!!


----------



## kevina (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope Corso picks UGA to win


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 20, 2008)

kevina said:


> I hope Corso picks UGA to win



I hope he doesn't.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 20, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Is college gameday gonna be in Athens??


 

YEP! 

*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Sep 21, 2008)

I can't wait !!!!! Should be a good game. GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Pritchard III (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll be meeting up to watch it at Sanford Stadium...Hunkering Down!


----------



## big cheez (Sep 21, 2008)

i will be at sanford stadium also , but i will have crimson on ! ROLL TIDE !  Bama 31-Ga 17.........


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 21, 2008)

hummdaddy said:


> Bama Better Bring Their A Game !!!!! Don't Think They Will Score That Many Points Aginst Us !!!!!!!!




I don't know about that. GA Southern scored 21 against that stiff GA defense.


----------



## bonedog (Sep 21, 2008)

It'll be a good one as always.  Bama has a good team and so do the Dawgs.  May the best team win.  
bd


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

It will be a good game.  Why do yall want Corso to pick us?  We have beaten the Corso curse the past two weeks.


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 21, 2008)

kevina said:


> I hope Corso picks UGA to win



I have a gut feelin he will pick Alabama.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think Kirk jumped on the bandwaggon last night but it would not suprise me one bit if they picked ala. It will be a good game


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2008)

Should be a good one for sure.  I would hate to be the defensive coordinator in charge of stopping the DAWGS.  Stafford hit 6 or 7 receivers last night.  Kicking team looked good.  If they reduce the dumb penalties at the dumb times, it could be a barn burner.  I expect it to be a hard fought game followed by a big DAWG party at the end.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

kevina said:


> I hope Corso picks UGA to win


 
Not a chance... He likes Bama!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey Blue Iron... This one's for you!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## tcward (Sep 21, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> I have a gut feelin he will pick Alabama.



He will because he is an IDIOT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

Same ole' junk huh Tourettes?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Same ole' junk huh Tourettes?


Oh no paper boy.. This is just day 1 of this week... C'Mon, show us another picture of your biggest accomplishment... Roll Tide?...


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would imagine the line will be around 3 points for UGA, especially considering we are playing at home.  

Bama looked decent in yesterday's win over Arkansas, but I am not convinced they are that good.  In fact, I believe it was more a case of Arkansas being that bad.  I mean, they looked horrible.  I watched it expecting a decent game, and all I saw was Arkansas constantly giving points away.  

I believe Bama fans are going to be in for a surprise when they get to Athens this weekend.  Moreno is plugging along, and our receivers are really starting to shine.  The only chance Bama has is through penalties, and even that won't save them from Curran and the boys this Saturday!


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 21, 2008)

The offensive line still worries me as does the defense-- particularly the pass coverage.............. 

I'll pick the Dawgs in a close one only 'cause the games at home...................


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason280 said:


> I would imagine the line will be around 3 points for UGA, especially considering we are playing at home.
> 
> Bama looked decent in yesterday's win over Arkansas, but I am not convinced they are that good. In fact, I believe it was more a case of Arkansas being that bad. I mean, they looked horrible. I watched it expecting a decent game, and all I saw was Arkansas constantly giving points away.
> 
> I believe Bama fans are going to be in for a surprise when they get to Athens this weekend. Moreno is plugging along, and our receivers are really starting to shine. The only chance Bama has is through penalties, and even that won't save them from Curran and the boys this Saturday!


 

 Hope the Georgia players feel the exact same way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Man, it's gonna be a looong week waiting for Saturday!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no paper boy.. This is just day 1 of this week... C'Mon, show us another picture of your biggest accomplishment... Roll Tide?...



  It's going to be mighty quiet without our Bama buddies around here in about a week.  All we heard last week was  the heat was going to do us in.  Rudy Carpenter was so awsome and we would never get pressure on him.  These same folks are calling for a Bama victory.  It will be a great game but John Parker Pretty Boy has not been hit like he's gonna get hit next Saturday.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's going to be mighty quiet without our Bama buddies around here in about a week.  All we heard last week was  the heat was going to do us in.  Rudy Carpenter was so awsome and we would never get pressure on him.  These same folks are calling for a Bama victory.  It will be a great game but John Parker Pretty Boy has not been hit like he's gonna get hit next Saturday.  Go Dawgs!!



Nah, we'll still be here. Don't know anything about Bama fans saying ASU would beat ya'll. I said UGA would win big.


----------



## Otis (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's going to be mighty quiet without our Bama buddies around here in about a week. All we heard last week was the heat was going to do us in. Rudy Carpenter was so awsome and we would never get pressure on him. These same folks are calling for a Bama victory. It will be a great game but John Parker Pretty Boy has not been hit like he's gonna get hit next Saturday. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It will be a great game but John Parker Pretty Boy has not been hit like he's gonna get hit next Saturday. Go Dawgs!!


 
This comes to mind....






Curran is gong to have a HUGE game!! It will be a nail biter for sure!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> This comes to mind....



I like this one better:


----------



## BIGDADDY317 (Sep 21, 2008)

go dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's the fans showing off that 1st grade education....


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> I like this one better:



That's a heck of a hit.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Nah, we'll still be here. Don't know anything about Bama fans saying ASU would beat ya'll. I said UGA would win big.



Oh I know rh.  Not talking about you.  I know you will be here no matter what.  You're a good fan and you talk trash but you're not a hater.  It's going to be a nail biter for sure.  I expect a great game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> This comes to mind....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rennie is a freaking monster!!  After all the crap Rudy Carpenter was talking I'm glad he had a chance to get acquainted with Mr. Curran.  John Parker Pretty Boy has that to look forward to.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rennie is a freaking monster!!  After all the crap Rudy Carpenter was talking I'm glad he had a chance to get acquainted with Mr. Curran.  John Parker Pretty Boy has that to look forward to.



Okay, i googled Carpenter to see what ya'll were talking about. Man, that was just stupid!
Always love hearing SEC! SEC! SEC! at the end of an OOC game!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's going to be mighty quiet without our Bama buddies around here in about a week. All we heard last week was the heat was going to do us in. Rudy Carpenter was so awsome and we would never get pressure on him. These same folks are calling for a Bama victory. It will be a great game but John Parker Pretty Boy has not been hit like he's gonna get hit next Saturday. Go Dawgs!!


 
I never commented on the AZ State game, and am not talking smack about the GA game....ease up delusional one.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's the fans showing off that 1st grade education....


 
Out of all your ignorant posting, this did make me chuckle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> I never commented on the AZ State game, and am not talking smack about the GA game....ease up delusional one.



Good grief dude quit taking everything I say so dang serious and like it's aimed at you personally.  If you weren't saying anything like that then it wasn't aimed at you.   For the love of goodness relax.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i googled Carpenter to see what ya'll were talking about. Man, that was just stupid!
> Always love hearing SEC! SEC! SEC! at the end of an OOC game!



Yep that was cool.  I liked it on Game Day yesterday when they started talking about USC and everybody started chanting SEC.


----------



## bamafans (Sep 21, 2008)

IMO this will be one of the best games of the year.

Should be a burner.....


----------



## tcward (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Here's the fans showing off that 1st grade education....



Come on Slayer, give em credit---THEY GOT ALL THE LETTERS!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


>




Oh man, how did you get this previously unreleased picture of this year's bamer homecoming queen in all her splendor.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 21, 2008)

This one is hard to call. If we play defense like we did against arky, it might get ugly. I lost count of how many tackles we missed tryin to knock folks out. I saw Nick blasting players a couple of times for not wrapping up even though they laid someone out. As far as K. Moreno goes, not really concerned with him runnin us out of the stadium we have already shutdown the 2 best backs in the nation (supposedly) in Spiller and Davis. I believe K.M. is probably the best back in the SEC but Bama has 4 great backs, all with significant playing time and 3 with more YPC than Knowshon our 4th string back Terry Grant ran for almost 1000 yards last year. Couple that with probably the best over all O line in the conference, it makes Bama the toughest ground attack UGA will probably see this year. Even without JP wilson playing a major role we are leading the SEC in Offense, 1st in rushing and 3rd in 3down%. Defensivley we are #1 in the nation against the run "going into sat". But like I said tackling better improve big time against UGA. Hope yall give us all those penalty yards yall been givin everyone else. UGA has a big advantage at QB " M. Stfrd is a beast", but like US doesn't look like you've really found a go to reciever. We have J. Jones, but everyone is already doubling him and we don't have a proven #2 reciever yet. I feel like we have the biggest edge on the Oline and in kick returns. Arenas is probably the best return man in the SEC and we'll need him to come up big on D as well. Not going to talk trash but I feel pretty good about our chances. It'll be fun no matter what. Too bad I'll be workin.


----------



## bamafans (Sep 21, 2008)

well said GA ranger.....well said!!!


----------



## kevina (Sep 21, 2008)

I know all of you Dawgs will be here after the game, but i hope you will be doing this


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> This one is hard to call. If we play defense like we did against arky, it might get ugly. I lost count of how many tackles we missed tryin to knock folks out. I saw Nick blasting players a couple of times for not wrapping up even though they laid someone out. As far as K. Moreno goes, not really concerned with him runnin us out of the stadium we have already shutdown the 2 best backs in the nation (supposedly) in Spiller and Davis. I believe K.M. is probably the best back in the SEC but Bama has 4 great backs, all with significant playing time and 3 with more YPC than Knowshon our 4th string back Terry Grant ran for almost 1000 yards last year. Couple that with probably the best over all O line in the conference, it makes Bama the toughest ground attack UGA will probably see this year. Even without JP wilson playing a major role we are leading the SEC in Offense, 1st in rushing and 3rd in 3down%. Defensivley we are #1 in the nation against the run "going into sat". But like I said tackling better improve big time against UGA. Hope yall give us all those penalty yards yall been givin everyone else. UGA has a big advantage at QB " M. Stfrd is a beast", but like US doesn't look like you've really found a go to reciever. We have J. Jones, but everyone is already doubling him and we don't have a proven #2 reciever yet. I feel like we have the biggest edge on the Oline and in kick returns. Arenas is probably the best return man in the SEC and we'll need him to come up big on D as well. Not going to talk trash but I feel pretty good about our chances. It'll be fun no matter what. Too bad I'll be workin.


 
Good post!  Only thing I disagree with is GA having a big advantage at QB.

Staff's Completion % is 61% with 5 TD's

Wilson's is 59% with yep, 5 TD's

Wilson has 1 interception, while Staff has none...

If McElroy hadn't played 3 Quarters I say Wilson would be ahead of Staff as he's neck in neck now.

Serious question Dawgs, has another QB took a snap for ya'll this year?  I haven't heard.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 21, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I like J. P. but I think M.S. is better maybe not alot better as I said earlier. Statwise they maybe the same, but IMO physical/mental I give Stafford the edge. Although J.P. has not had a bonehead turnover play yet this season (run to find wood to knock on) Stafford has the laser arm like B. Croyle had. But I'll say this Wilson will stand in there and take a hit to get a completion, Croyle would fold up like a trapper keeper notebook!


----------



## kevina (Sep 21, 2008)

*opponents record thus far thus season*

UGA opponents are 8 and 8 so far this season.

Bama opponents are 9 and 6 so far this season.


just looking at different things and thought i would share.


----------



## kevina (Sep 21, 2008)

This will be like our first SEC away game for many of our youngsters since we took the crowd out of the Ark very early.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2008)

The patsy games are all out of the way and we're down to the cuttin' part -SEC conference games, which means, on any given Saturday any SEC team can beat the other.

Both teams are coming off big wins and high as a kite. Nobody has to tell them what the next 7 games mean.

I'll still take the Dawgs. They need to gel both offensively and defensively, though the offense has further to go than the D.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Good post!  Only thing I disagree with is GA having a big advantage at QB.
> 
> Staff's Completion % is 61% with 5 TD's
> 
> ...



Yeah Joe Cox has played some.  He had a touchdown against Central Michigan and he played against GA Southern.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 21, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah Joe Cox has played some. He had a touchdown against Central Michigan and he played against GA Southern.


 
10-4 I wasn't sure, McElroy is 4 for 7 for 63 Yards, he's got a lot of snaps, mostly handing the ball off to Upchurch though (who has ran EXTREMELY good)


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 21, 2008)

All things being equal, JPW will have to be on for us to have any real expectations.  Face it, when he's on, he looks like a pro, but when he's off, he is horrible.  UGA's going to have to cut down on penalties, I think they had penalties 3 plays in a row last night.  The one place Stafford can kill us is the short passes over the middle.  I don't see UGA controlling the interior line, they will have to run outside the tackles for the most part.  I think we will need to run it inside the tackles,  Coffee is having a great year and a lot of it is up the middle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Out of all your ignorant posting, this did make me chuckle.


 
That's the point with posting these pics... It's game week so it's time to lay the smack down on the GAME OF THE WEEK! Take it easy, it's all in fun!


----------



## Crimson (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason280 said:


> I would imagine the line will be around 3 points for UGA, especially considering we are playing at home.
> 
> Bama looked decent in yesterday's win over Arkansas, but I am not convinced they are that good.  In fact, I believe it was more a case of Arkansas being that bad.  I mean, they looked horrible.  I watched it expecting a decent game, and all I saw was Arkansas constantly giving points away.
> 
> I believe Bama fans are going to be in for a surprise when they get to Athens this weekend.  Moreno is plugging along, and our receivers are really starting to shine.  The only chance Bama has is through penalties, and even that won't save them from Curran and the boys this Saturday!



I see your point and you make a good case, but I hope ya'll committ another 11 penalties like you did against Arizona State (who got beat at home by UNLV the week before)

Curran is very good, no doubt, but ya'll are in for a fight.   Take a look at our offensive line.  Also take a look at our d-line.  

Moreno is great, but I am interested to see what happens when he gets busted up, which will happen this weekend.  I think he may fold.  Maybe wishful thinking, but he got jacked agaisnt Arizona State who sucks almost as bad as Arky.

Looking forward to the game.


----------



## jinx0760 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Score?*

A L A B A M A.............................................34

georgia.....................................................28


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

Crimson said:


> I see your point and you make a good case, but I hope ya'll committ another 11 penalties like you did against Arizona State (who got beat at home by UNLV the week before)
> 
> Curran is very good, no doubt, but ya'll are in for a fight.   Take a look at our offensive line.  Also take a look at our d-line.
> 
> ...



I think it will be a great game but I wouldn't hang my hat on trying to shake Knowshon up and scare him with hitting him hard.  The kid has played an entire season in the SEC already and there is not a guy on yall's team that is going to scare or intimidate him.  That would be a waste of time on yall's part I think.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I think it will be a great game but I wouldn't hang my hat on trying to shake Knowshon up and scare him with hitting him hard. The kid has played an entire season in the SEC already and there is not a guy on yall's team that is going to scare or intimidate him. That would be a waste of time on yall's part I think.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2008)

jinx0760 said:


> A L A B A M A.............................................34
> 
> georgia.....................................................28





Have you read the forum rules?  There is a rule against posting on this site while intoxicated.  You obviously were intoxicated when you posted this and this caused you to reverse the numbers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Day 2!!.... 

Kick the Saban!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Ok Johnny... Take out Staffords Knee.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Maw.... Can you bring me my playbook and a Budweiser??..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

TP anyone???


----------



## Acrey (Sep 22, 2008)

As far as I can see this is the first big test for both teams. I think the dawgs can take this one or look for a long season, because bama is by far not the toughest game that we have left. I believe that the dawgs can pull this one out. I say  UGA   24
              BAMA 17.


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey Maw.... Can you bring me my playbook and a Budweiser??..



Hey, its got a HEMMI.

Balls to the wall man!


----------



## DDD (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't forget the Alabama bass boat!!!


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

mange muts!


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

yeeeeehaaaa


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

speaks for itself!


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

hey bubba


----------



## Crimson (Sep 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> speaks for itself!



Man that is funny, I am making that my screen saver this week at work.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> Hey, its got a HEMMI.
> 
> Balls to the wall man!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Have you read the forum rules?  There is a rule against posting on this site while intoxicated.  You obviously were intoxicated when you posted this and this caused you to reverse the numbers.



He's mot drunk Mud.  He ALWAYS acts like that.  And he actually believes it is what makes it so sad.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> speaks for itself!



Low blow man.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's mot drunk Mud.  He ALWAYS acts like that.  And he actually believes it is what makes it so sad.



I just wish they would quit posting this website address on the walls of the rec room at those Alabama insane asylums.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey my schedule says

TBA

Does that mean what I think it means???

Too
Bad 
Alabama









OK, on a more serious note...has the time and channel been announced?


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

KDarsey said:


> Hey my schedule says
> 
> TBA
> 
> ...



i believe it is ESPN at 7:45pm


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> TP anyone???


 

I hope you didn't buy that. Everyone knows Alabama doesn't take crap off no one!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> I hope you didn't buy that. Everyone knows Alabama doesn't take crap off no one!



Yall have been taking alot of it from Auburn.  Yall seem like you take whatever they want to hand you which has been your butt recently.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> I just wish they would quit posting this website address on the walls of the rec room at those Alabama insane asylums.


----------



## Otis (Sep 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> TP anyone???


 


South GA Dawg said:


> Yall have been taking alot of it from Auburn. Yall seem like you take whatever they want to hand you which has been your butt recently.


 

 Lets see, both teams have no losses, but one team keeps moving down in the polls. Its ok, I don't blame you for the Georgia education system.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

isnt that big bad stafford in the middle?? hhmmm


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

i wonder how many times Stafford will connect with his tight end this Saturday night? or will he opt to go to his wide receiver


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Sep 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> i wonder how many times Stafford will connect with his tight end this Saturday night? or will he opt to go to his wide receiver



i dont know..maybe thats what they are talking about in the pic.


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> i dont know..maybe thats what they are talking about in the pic.



i think he is telling him to go deep and be ready for the ball. he is definitely looking to score and will probably go for 2!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2008)

BAMA HUNTER said:


> isnt that big bad stafford in the middle?? hhmmm



Yea, the girl is a Georgia fan and the guy is some dummy from Alabama.  Stafford and the girl were practicing the proper position for taking Alabama players after the game.


----------



## kevina (Sep 22, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, the girl is a Georgia fan and the guy is some dummy from Alabama.  Stafford and the girl were practicing the proper position for taking Alabama players after the game.



As cute as she is it appears that even she could not convince Stafford to change teams


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Lets see, both teams have no losses, but one team keeps moving down in the polls. Its ok, I don't blame you for the Georgia education system.


 


Any "Education" talk coming from a Bama guy is just plain hilarious considering Bama has more education challenged folks in the country.....  

Where do you think the term "*Bear* Foot and Pregnant" came from...


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 22, 2008)

kevina said:


> mange muts!






No wonder Knowshon's running so well. They've been rewarding that boy with watermelons.



j/k


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

JasonTyree04 said:


> No wonder Knowshon's running so well. They've been rewarding that boy with watermelons.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


 
LOL!!

Maybe Bowden could learn something!!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 22, 2008)

I hear ya. Bowden doesn't do the watermelon thing. He gives out shoes and grades for good play.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Maybe Bowden could learn something!!


 
Throw a bucket of KFC in the mix and Bowden could win a NC!


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Throw a bucket of KFC in the mix and Bowden could win a NC!



Don't forget the Hot Sauce.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 22, 2008)

JasonTyree04 said:


> Don't forget the Hot Sauce.


 
And R.C. Cola.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Throw a bucket of KFC in the mix and Bowden could win a NC!


 
Dang!

Made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 22, 2008)

slowrollin said:


> Lets see, both teams have no losses, but one team keeps moving down in the polls. Its ok, I don't blame you for the Georgia education system.



You sure are obsessed with our place in the polls.  Are you jealous?  Don't worry You'll get to move down in the polls after Saturday.


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You sure are obsessed with our place in the polls.  Are you jealous?  Don't worry You'll get to move down in the polls after Saturday.



thats all he has been hearing on here, he is probably brainwashed


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> thats all he has been hearing on here, he is probably brainwashed



Whateve kevina.  You Bammer boys won't even go along with what that guy says.


----------



## kevina (Sep 23, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whateve kevina.  You Bammer boys won't even go along with what that guy says.



WE all Have em


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 23, 2008)

kevina said:


> WE all Have em



Very true.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)

You Bama boys remember your 1st choice as coach??  What's real sad is that this was the "REAL" newspaper...


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Bama boys remember your 1st choice as coach??  What's real sad is that this was the "REAL" newspaper...



That was when SABAN was not leaving Miami


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

Since i have heard many Dawg fans state that BAMA has not played anyone yet this year and that BAMA sux and has no chance against the DAWGS, IF BAMA is to beat the Mighty Dawgs in their own Dawg House? How far do you think the Dawgs should drop in the polls?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

kevina said:


> Since i have heard many Dawg fans state that BAMA has not played anyone yet this year and that BAMA sux and has no chance against the DAWGS, IF BAMA is to beat the Mighty Dawgs in their own Dawg House? How far do you think the Dawgs should drop in the polls?



Not worried about that happening but let's just say for a second that it did.  Good Lord we would end up like around 16th or something like that.  Maybe lower.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2008)

ROLL TIDE ROLL !!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)

kevina said:


> Since i have heard many Dawg fans state that BAMA has not played anyone yet this year and that BAMA sux and has no chance against the DAWGS, IF BAMA is to beat the Mighty Dawgs in their own Dawg House? How far do you think the Dawgs should drop in the polls?


 
I've never said you guys never had a chance.. I've just said you SUCK!

If it did happen then no farther then Ohio State fell.. Flip it around.. Where do you think Alabama will fall to WHEN they lose??


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've never said you guys never had a chance.. I've just said you SUCK!
> 
> If it did happen then no farther then Ohio State fell.. Flip it around.. Where do you think Alabama will fall to WHEN they lose??



IFwe lose in a close game, i think we drop to #15-#17


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

UGA SPRING PRACTICE


----------



## kevina (Sep 24, 2008)

UGA BAND


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

kevina said:


> UGA SPRING PRACTICE



 Nah but if I had been given that same test by halftime last week I would have failed for sure.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

kevina said:


> UGA BAND



You ever been in downtown Athens and heard this guy play?  He's unreal.  I promise you that this is not an insult.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## creekbender (Sep 24, 2008)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 24, 2008)

Man, I just got thru reading page 2 and I laughed so hard I've ruptured a spleen, some of that stuff is great.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Man, I just got thru reading page 2 and I laughed so hard I've ruptured a spleen, some of that stuff is great.



Man I know somebody already said this but Bama needs a few more like you.  Hey all you Bama fans who are wound so tight that you are about to bust, this guy gets it.  See how fun this can be when you aren't expending so much energy hating people.  Welcome to the forum man.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man I know somebody already said this but Bama needs a few more like you.  Hey all you Bama fans who are wound so tight that you are about to bust, this guy gets it.  See how fun this can be when you aren't expending so much energy hating people.  Welcome to the forum man.



Nah, he suddenly remembered what State is feeding his face.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2008)

You can always determine your opponents level of anxiety by the amount of "trash talk" and other vitriol spewed forth prior to the game. Georgia fans, while colorful and creative, must not have anything else to do(job,life) than attempt to convince themselves of their teams superiority, and put forth derisive material against their opponent,...most vividly The University of Alabama. Georgia fans know intuitively that their teams are the poster children of underachievement. They forget last year when a very bad Bama team came back to tie the game with the vastly superior Dawgs.
Alabama is a MUCH improved team from last year, Georgia is arguably only slightly, if any better than the team that got embarrassed by The University of Tennessee between the hedges .   
This should prove to be very entertaining, Georgia has an edge at QB, a big edge at depth vs. Bama's edge on both sides of the line and Bama's mental advantage...Georgia's players don't "expect" to win, they hope to win,...Bama expects to win,...just read the players comments,...Georgia is a 7 point FAVORITE, they shouldn't need to trash talk...unless they are anxious....
ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 25, 2008)

Too much talkin going on here.

Roll Tide.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 25, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Nah, he suddenly remembered what State is feeding his face.



Yum, Yum, Yum,...........BURP!

If Sonny keeps it up I may have to move in with one of you so ya'll can feed me!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> You can always determine your opponents level of anxiety by the amount of "trash talk" and other vitriol spewed forth prior to the game. Georgia fans, while colorful and creative, must not have anything else to do(job,life) than attempt to convince themselves of their teams superiority, and put forth derisive material against their opponent,...most vividly The University of Alabama. Georgia fans know intuitively that their teams are the poster children of underachievement. They forget last year when a very bad Bama team came back to tie the game with the vastly superior Dawgs.
> Alabama is a MUCH improved team from last year, Georgia is arguably only slightly, if any better than the team that got embarrassed by The University of Tennessee between the hedges .
> This should prove to be very entertaining, Georgia has an edge at QB, a big edge at depth vs. Bama's edge on both sides of the line and Bama's mental advantage...Georgia's players don't "expect" to win, they hope to win,...Bama expects to win,...just read the players comments,...Georgia is a 7 point FAVORITE, they shouldn't need to trash talk...unless they are anxious....
> ROLL TIDE ROLL


 
Excellent Post


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> You can always determine your opponents level of anxiety by the amount of "trash talk" and other vitriol spewed forth prior to the game. Georgia fans, while colorful and creative, must not have anything else to do(job,life) than attempt to convince themselves of their teams superiority, and put forth derisive material against their opponent,...most vividly The University of Alabama. Georgia fans know intuitively that their teams are the poster children of underachievement. They forget last year when a very bad Bama team came back to tie the game with the vastly superior Dawgs.
> Alabama is a MUCH improved team from last year, Georgia is arguably only slightly, if any better than the team that got embarrassed by The University of Tennessee between the hedges .
> This should prove to be very entertaining, Georgia has an edge at QB, a big edge at depth vs. Bama's edge on both sides of the line and Bama's mental advantage...Georgia's players don't "expect" to win, they hope to win,...Bama expects to win,...just read the players comments,...Georgia is a 7 point FAVORITE, they shouldn't need to trash talk...unless they are anxious....
> ROLL TIDE ROLL



The words Alabama and "mental advantage" make absolutly no sense together in the same sentence.  If there is ANY trith to your first sentence then yall are terrified because these boys were shouting from roof tops all offseason about how we "better look out" this season.  The only difference this week is that it's just been louder.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> ANY trith


 
Can you define trith?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 25, 2008)

check your spelling South Ga. Dawg, We Bama folks aren't up on your 
colloquialisms,...
I live in Atlanta, I've heard nothing but "Georgia is great" since they "whipped Hawaii" Bama beat Hawaii the previous year...while we were on probation with less than half of the allowed scholarships available,...We still have only two years of full scholarships, hence your depth advantage. Georgia "should" win, especially at home,...but deep down you guys know you have the capability to "under achieve"


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Can you define trith?



Yeah that's what you get when a Bammer fan accidently stumbles into getting something right.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> check your spelling South Ga. Dawg, We Bama folks aren't up on your
> colloquialisms,...
> I live in Atlanta, I've heard nothing but "Georgia is great" since they "whipped Hawaii" Bama beat Hawaii the previous year...while we were on probation with less than half of the allowed scholarships available,...We still have only two years of full scholarships, hence your depth advantage. Georgia "should" win, especially at home,...but deep down you guys know you have the capability to "under achieve"



The I is right next to the U on the keyboard smarty pants.  Those of us who can do more than peck out  5 words a minute make these mistakes sometimes.  They're called typos.  But hey you being a Bammer fan I'm impressed that you aren't still using the Fred Flintstone chisel and hammer on a stone tablet.  You've been hearing UGA is great since the Sugar Bowl and you're not going to take it anymore huh?  Waaaaaaaa.  Dude I have been hearing about how great Bammer is just because Nick $aban said so for over a year now.  Not to mention all the ridiculous chest pounding over ancient national championships.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, now makin fun of my team is one thing, but why we we gotta drag the Flintstones down too! Maybe we can chisel out a win Sat after rollin over all those little Dinos.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> The I is right next to the U on the keyboard smarty pants.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Those of us who can do more than peck outEdited to Remove Profanity ---- 5 words a minute make these mistakes sometimes.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- They're called typos.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- But hey you being a Bammer fan I'm impressed that you aren't still using the Fred Flintstone chisel and hammer on a stone tablet.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- You've been hearing UGA is great since the Sugar Bowl and you're not going to take it anymore huh?Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Waaaaaaaa.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Dude I have been hearing about how great Bammer is just because Nick $aban said so for over a year now.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Not to mention all the ridiculous chest pounding over ancient national championships.Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Go Dawgs!!


right on dude! the bama fans write handwritten letters and mail them to GON. The moderators post them on here.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 25, 2008)

I send mine in morse code!

-... .- -- .- | .-- .. .-.. .-.. | .-- .... .. .--. | ..- --. .- | .-

I'll let any coders out there figure this out, but it ain't nice!

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 25, 2008)

riprap said:


> right on dude! the bama fans write handwritten letters and mail them to GON. The moderators post them on here.



 Since I is a moderator, I's can tells u dat ain't tru


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> I send mine in morse code!
> 
> -... .- -- .- | .-- .. .-.. .-.. | .-- .... .. .--. | ..- --. .- | .-
> 
> ...


 
You added an extra "A" at the end!  Very nice though......


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You added an extra "A" at the end!  Very nice though......



oops, my M. code is a little rusty.
ROLL TIDE


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 25, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> oops, my M. code is a little rusty.
> ROLL TIDE


 
Its all good!  

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> You added an extra "A" at the end!  Very nice though......



Typical Albama fan...  

"whoop us."  Pretty funny..


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> The words Alabama and "mental advantage" make absolutly no sense together in the same sentence.  If there is ANY trith to your first sentence then yall are terrified because these boys were shouting from roof tops all offseason about how we "better look out" this season.  The only difference this week is that it's just been louder.



Man, you just crossed their eyes.   

I almost choked when I read that the trash talking team is nervous.  Bammer babes have started 25 threads here to pound their chest.  They wanta believe, but they are not sure it is okay to believe. 

I think this will be a good game, but deep down, where they don't want to look or admit, bammer fans know that Georgia has a little bit more gun powder than their guns can handle on offense and not enough guns in their offense to hang enough of Curran and the boys to win this game. $aban is working hard to get them there and they are coming along very nicely.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Since I is a moderator, I's can tells u dat ain't tru



tru???? whats that?  I know its not true, bammer has discovered the crayon.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> I send mine in morse code!
> 
> -... .- -- .- | .-- .. .-.. .-.. | .-- .... .. .--. | ..- --. .- | .-
> 
> ...



Ain't this cute...nobody has used morse code in 50 years, except in bammer.


----------



## CPark58 (Sep 26, 2008)

does anyone know what an ALABAMA FAN and a MAGGOT have in common?.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................BOTH CAN LIVE OFF A DEAD BEAR FOR 25 YEARS


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 26, 2008)

kevina said:


> UGA BAND



man I hate this guy.  what a total loser.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 26, 2008)

CPark58 said:


> does anyone know what an ALABAMA FAN and a MAGGOT have in common?.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................BOTH CAN LIVE OFF A DEAD BEAR FOR 25 YEARS


Yuk yuk yuk, that's so funny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,10 years ago


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Ain't this cute...nobody has used morse code in 50 years, except in bammer.



Well you know they don't really talk Mud.  They just use clicks and grunts so it makes sense that they would naturally take to this old outdated code that's based on something real similar.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Man, you just crossed their eyes.
> 
> I almost choked when I read that the trash talking team is nervous.  Bammer babes have started 25 threads here to pound their chest.  They wanta believe, but they are not sure it is okay to believe.
> 
> I think this will be a good game, but deep down, where they don't want to look or admit, bammer fans know that Georgia has a little bit more gun powder than their guns can handle on offense and not enough guns in their offense to hang enough of Curran and the boys to win this game. $aban is working hard to get them there and they are coming along very nicely.



I know right?  They have been roaring ever sense the game ended last year about how they were going to stomp us this year.  They have told anybody who would listen for 5 seconds.  When you listen to them talk about about it it's like listening to the old lady who was just almost in a car accident.  Their eyes glaze over, they start getting loud, and then they just start to ramble.  And this character thinks WE are making a bunch of noise whistling past the graveyard?  OK.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 26, 2008)

I call it like I see it...and I'll be one of the first to congratulate the dawgs if you win. By the way I don't visit the sports blog here very often, so I can't speak of any other posters, I can only speak from personal experience dealing with my delusional dawg buddies and family members. Just remember, if you win you are supposed to have won, if we win, you guys choked...ask USC


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2008)

RipperIII said:


> I call it like I see it...and I'll be one of the first to congratulate the dawgs if you win. By the way I don't visit the sports blog here very often, so I can't speak of any other posters, I can only speak from personal experience dealing with my delusional dawg buddies and family members. Just remember, if you win you are supposed to have won, if we win, you guys choked...ask USC



That's fine.  Sounds to me like you are just hedging your bets and maybe not feeling quite so cocky with the game geting closer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Yuk yuk yuk, that's so funny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,10 years ago



With that joke he must be a UGA fan.

They mention the bear more than any college in the nation. Must be the deeply ingrained subliminal fears they have yet to deal with.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2008)

Yellow Hammer said:


> With that joke he must be a UGA fan.
> 
> They mention the bear more than any college in the nation. Must be the deeply ingrained subliminal fears they have yet to deal with.



And what subliminal fears would those be?  When was the last time yall beat us?  Nobody takes Alabama as serious as Alabama takes themselves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 26, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> And what subliminal fears would those be?  When was the last time yall beat us?  Nobody takes Alabama as serious as Alabama takes themselves.



12 NC's tend to do that to those driven to never giving up. I don't expect a UGA fan to understand this concept......


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 26, 2008)

Yellow Hammer said:


> 12 NC's tend to do that to those driven to never giving up. I don't expect a UGA fan to understand this concept......



 You beat your chest in typical Bammer fashion and walk right into a question that you can't answer.  Then since you can't answer it you dust off a bunch of ancient championships, most of which you probably weren't even around for, and fall back on a bunch of self entitlement nonsense.  You're right I don't understand how those old championships have anything to do with the game tomorrow night.  None of your players were even around for them.  Do you really think our players will be afraid because yall used to be good a long time ago?  Typical Bammer logic.  I'll tell you what I think about that yellow hammer you're so proud of tomorrow night after we beat yall.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2008)

roll tide!!!!! sorry i don't have enough skills to put it in the big letters.
roll tide is my response to everything. i need to borrow a big trailer to take my elephant to the game. oh yea, roll tide.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2008)

riprap said:


> roll tide!!!!! sorry i don't have enough skills to put it in the big letters.
> roll tide is my response to everything. i need to borrow a big trailer to take my elephant to the game. oh yea, roll tide.



Let me give you a hand riprap.

ROLL TIDE


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Yum, Yum, Yum,...........BURP!
> 
> If Sonny keeps it up I may have to move in with one of you so ya'll can feed me!



Yea, you look real skinny in your pictures.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> And what subliminal fears would those be?  When was the last time yall beat us?  Nobody takes Alabama as serious as Alabama takes themselves.



Ouch...another mark on the wall. Man, you must have be an elephant hunting guide.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2008)

riprap said:


> roll tide!!!!! sorry i don't have enough skills to put it in the big letters.
> roll tide is my response to everything. i need to borrow a big trailer to take my elephant to the game. oh yea, roll tide.



Bare down harder on your crayon and the letters will get bigger.


----------



## WickedKwik (Sep 27, 2008)

*GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 27, 2008)

WickedKwik said:


> *go puppies*


 



*ROLL TIDE!*


----------



## WickedKwik (Sep 27, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> *ROLLED-TIDE!*


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

WickedKwik said:


> *GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!*


THANKS!!!!!!!! Low tide is at 7:45 pm.


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 27, 2008)

riprap said:


> THANKS!!!!!!!! Low tide is at 7:45 pm.


 
How original


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, you look real skinny in your pictures.



That hurts man, where's your empathy? I have what the doctors call an eating disorder! I eat everything that can't outrun me!


----------



## Lorri (Sep 27, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE   ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE 
ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE  ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE 
ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE

ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2008)

WickedKwik said:


> *ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!*




See, even the closet Bama fans are coming out.

Oh, and by the way, High Tide is around 11pm...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2008)

luckylady said:


> *ROLL TIDE   ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE  ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> 
> ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 27, 2008)

luckylady said:


> *ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE *
> *ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE *
> *ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE*
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*


 

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!  


*ROLL TIDE!!!!!!*


----------



## SuperSport (Sep 27, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> How original



Roll Algea Roll!

How about that!



Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> That hurts man, where's your empathy? I have what the doctors call an eating disorder! I eat everything that can't outrun me!



Yea, its called a seafood diet...if you see food, you eat it.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2008)

luckylady said:


> *ROLL TIDE   ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE  ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE ROLL TIDE
> 
> ENOUGH SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*



If you really believed it, you would only have to say it once.  If you don't, you have to keep repeating it until you start to believe.  I think you are a little short of 1,111 times.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 27, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Yea, its called a seafood diet...if you see food, you eat it.



Sometimes........ I ain't even gotta see it!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

just saw where maryland beat that powerhouse former #9 almighty CLEMSON! role tide


----------



## creekbender (Sep 27, 2008)

go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 27, 2008)

riprap said:


> just saw where maryland beat that powerhouse former #9 almighty CLEMSON! role tide



Oh, it's much better than that.

Ole Miss just beat Fla. 31 - 30........

Reckon David Mills thinks my ranking of Bama at #5 or better after they beat the Bullthugs tonight is still far fetched??


----------



## Lorri (Sep 27, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> If you really believed it, you would only have to say it once.  If you don't, you have to keep repeating it until you start to believe.  I think you are a little short of 1,111 times.



*There you go smarty PANTS

FIRM BELEIVER ROLL TIDE!  I typed it more than once for you slow DAWG FANS!!!!!!!! SO YOU WILL GET THE PICTURE!!!!!!*


----------



## Lorri (Sep 27, 2008)

creekbender said:


> go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*ROLL TIDE*


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2008)

Yellow Hammer said:


> Oh, it's much better than that.Ole Miss just beat Fla. 31 - 30........Reckon David Mills thinks my ranking of Bama at #5 or better after they beat the Bullthugs tonight is still far fetched??


i was just showing how poor clemson is. bama fans been talking about their big win for a while.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 27, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> Ouch...another mark on the wall. Man, you must have be an elephant hunting guide.



It's just so easy.  They live this other world where they are still a perrenial power.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Sep 27, 2008)

*ROLL TIDE ROLL!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 27, 2008)

*NEWSFLASH!!*

Clemson and Arkansas are not good teams...

There is little doubt that Saban has organized a good team this year, and they will be a force to contend with in the West.  Its just I have not seen anything out of this Bama team that warrants a top-10 ranking, and I have a good feeling they will be exposed tonight.  

Of course, I could be way off...


----------



## Backcountry (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason280 said:


> *NEWSFLASH!!*
> 
> Clemson and Arkansas are not good teams...
> 
> ...




i think you are way off......


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 28, 2008)

AP poll---   alabama 1,2,or 3  per espn!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 28, 2008)

RipRap, MudDucker, and South Georgia dog...My theory is confirmed,...the black jerseys, the trash talk, 7 point favorite, all the hype leading up to this game was an attempt to hide that deep seated knowledge that the University of Georgia is the epitome of "underachiever". You guys had "the best Quarterback, the best running back , the best receiver and the best linebacker", what you guys didn't have was the fortitude required to win.
Our freshmen (at least 8 played tonight) punched you in the mouth and drug your rear ends all around _YOUR OWN HOUSE_in front of a national prime time audience, as a Bama fan I was embarrassed for Georgia and for the conference, this game should have been better. Don't even attempt to convince anyone that "Georgia didn't show up" you'll look childish if you do, Man up and admit ( as CMR did)Bama physically whipped you.
31 to 0 at half? Of Course Bama let down in the third, but when Georgia got a couple of quick scores (despite an obvious block in the back)and had Big Momentum,...Bama took control again and put the game out of reach.
I am a native Atlanta, and a Bama Grad, I hope that you win the rest of your games and that we see you in the SEC Championship game if we can get there,...we have a history in that regard,...we beat Florida twice in thesame year.
ROLL TIDE ROLL


----------



## Bitteroot (Sep 28, 2008)

Crow Sucks! But I gotta eat it. Go Bama and SEC!


----------



## Blue Iron (Sep 28, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> Crow Sucks! But I gotta eat it. Go Bama and SEC!


 
Your one of the good ones!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2008)

My crow has been in the pot all night long making good gravy so that it would go down a little easier.  It ain't.

Congratulations Bama.  Saban had the right game plan and we didn't.  The first half was an embarrassment for our team.  I'm proud we came out in the 2nd half and made a game out of it.

No doubt about it, last night Bama was the best team on the field.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 28, 2008)

MudDucker said:


> My crow has been in the pot all night long making good gravy so that it would go down a little easier.  It ain't.
> 
> Congratulations Bama.  Saban had the right game plan and we didn't.  The first half was an embarrassment for our team.  I'm proud we came out in the 2nd half and made a game out of it.
> 
> No doubt about it, last night Bama was the best team on the field.



That games over and in the books. MD, both UGA and Bama better do some serious work with their D and O packages if they expect to beat that bunch of scaliwags from down in the bayou. That RB Scott they have is a freight train, and I think the rest of their D line is out on work release...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue Iron said:


> Your one of the good ones!


Ditto


----------



## RipperIII (May 27, 2010)

This is my first foray into the sports forum,...think I've mellowed any?


I gotta admit, this was fun re-hashing....just where is browning slayer these days?


----------



## Bitteroot (May 27, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> This is my first foray into the sports forum,...think I've mellowed any?
> 
> 
> I gotta admit, this was fun re-hashing....just where is browning slayer these days?



Over ripe is more like it!


----------



## Buck (May 27, 2010)

Ahhh yes, the good ol' days...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

It's like Deja vu all over again.....


----------



## Bitteroot (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's like Deja vu all over again.....



more like vu ja de......  that's the feeling that none of this stuff has ever happended to me before!


----------



## RipperIII (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> This is my first foray into the sports forum,...think I've mellowed any?
> 
> 
> I gotta admit, this was fun re-hashing....just where is browning slayer these days?



You have toned it down a bit.  But most folks do after they've been here a while.  The ones that don't usually get banned.

As for Slayer, he's been MIA for a long time now.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 27, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Ahhh yes, the good ol' days...



I know right?  It's funny that Rip brought this up.  I was going through some old posts yesterday and thought, "It used to be a lot more fun around here."


----------



## BuckCommander (May 27, 2010)

For all you Bama fans> Why are you a Bama fan when you live in Georgia? Do you have any ties with Alabama? Or you just on the banwaggon....???


----------



## RipperIII (May 27, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> For all you Bama fans> Why are you a Bama fan when you live in Georgia? Do you have any ties with Alabama? Or you just on the banwaggon....???



Alumni...incredibly, some folks actually get out of State on occasion...


----------



## fairhopebama (May 28, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> For all you Bama fans> Why are you a Bama fan when you live in Georgia? Do you have any ties with Alabama? Or you just on the banwaggon....???



Am I to assume that every UGA, LSU, UT, etc sticker that I see on a vehicle here in Alabama belongs to a banwagon fan? Should I ask why they live here if they are a fan of an out of state University? What a lame post.


----------



## brownceluse (May 28, 2010)

fairhope said:


> Am I to assume that every UGA, LSU, UT, etc sticker that I see on a vehicle here in Alabama belongs to a banwagon fan? Should I ask why they live here if they are a fan of an out of state University? What a lame post.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 28, 2010)

RipperIII said:


> Alumni...incredibly, some folks actually get out of State on occasion...



Not unless they have dental insurance!


----------



## BuckCommander (May 29, 2010)

I was just asking if you had any ties, no need to get offensive and pout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> For all you Bama fans> Why are you a Bama fan when you live in Georgia? Do you have any ties with Alabama? Or you just on the banwaggon....???


 
We came here to make your money on your jobs and marry your women.


----------



## RipperIII (May 29, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> I was just asking if you had any ties, no need to get offensive and pout



No pouting here Commander,...I've lived in 7 States from east coast to west coast, and traveled through 26 others and much to the chagrin of some on this forum, BAMA has a strong National following,...not "Bandwagon"fans, real fans.


----------



## BuckCommander (May 30, 2010)

Ripper> I respect that your a real fan, just wondering why everybody else in Georgia turned into Bama fans after they won that national, same with Florida the years before... I must say Bama is a very good and disiplined team, good luck


----------



## Blue Iron (May 30, 2010)

I've been a Bama fan since birth and will be unto death. Like has been previously stated, I came over here and took a Georgia job and woman.

Been trying to get back to Alabama ever since I left but these GA folks I work for won't let me leave, they say I'm too smart.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I've been a Bama fan since birth and will be unto death. Like has been previously stated, I came over here and took a Georgia job and woman.
> 
> Been trying to get back to Alabama ever since I left but these GA folks I work for won't let me leave, they say I'm too smart.





Woohoo.


----------



## irishleprechaun (May 30, 2010)

one thing for certain (other than death and taxes)...you can never accuse us gamecocks of being fair weather fans like fans for some teams...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> one thing for certain (other than death and taxes)...you can never accuse us gamecocks of being fair weather fans like fans for some teams...


 
Gotta give you that one...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 30, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> one thing for certain (other than death and taxes)...you can never accuse us gamecocks of being fair weather fans like fans for some teams...



Yeah SC fans are definitely good fans.  They are crazy about their team and never lose hope.  That's good.


----------



## BuckCommander (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue Iron> You dont have to be very smart to work at waffle house and yes you can take the head cook, how many teeth does she have? haha


----------



## BuckCommander (Jun 1, 2010)

just so everybody knows im just messin around with the jokes nbot trying to make enemies on here just having a good time.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 1, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> just so everybody knows im just messin around with the jokes nbot trying to make enemies on here just having a good time.



Well I for one... hate having fun!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 2, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> Blue Iron> You dont have to be very smart to work at waffle house and yes you can take the head cook, how many teeth does she have? haha


----------



## fairhopebama (Jun 2, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> Blue Iron> You dont have to be very smart to work at waffle house and yes you can take the head cook, how many teeth does she have? haha



You seem to know alot about the qualifications to work at the waffle house and the head cook. So tell us, what was your position at the waffle house and why did you get fired? Just messin with you... Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BuckCommander (Jun 2, 2010)

haha glad we can all have a good time on here guys. Bama is gonna be stacked this year again. If Georgia players would quit getting in bar fights and getting DUA's and DUI's maybe we would have a winning season but I dont think that will ever happen...


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Miguel, concerning post #207,I guess you could say you guys and Mexicans have ALOT in common huh??


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 6, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Hey Miguel, concerning post #207,I guess you could say you guys and Mexicans have ALOT in common huh??



By that I'm sure that you mean, ...that we are smarter and harder working than you lazy dawgs?


----------



## riprap (Jun 6, 2010)

BuckCommander said:


> haha glad we can all have a good time on here guys. Bama is gonna be stacked this year again. If Georgia players would quit getting in bar fights and getting DUA's and DUI's maybe we would have a winning season but I dont think that will ever happen...



Any team that is any good has thugs. At some backwoods schools the police just turn their head or just give them a slap on the wrist and the officer gets some tickets. You have probably eaten some of their jelly.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 6, 2010)

No I don't mean that, The economy of Mexico AND Alabama forced y'all to be economic refugees.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry Sugar hill,....That Bama folks are taking your jobs

don't be a hater


----------

